# [SOLVED] To build or not to build...



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

Just received my taxes money. 3,000$. I planned on building a high-end gaming rig within the price range of 1200$-1500$.

This is my current build.


CPU: Intel Core Duo E8400 3.00GHZ

RAM: 2x2 GB Kingston DDR2 RAM 800MHZ

GPU: Nvdia GeForce GTS 250 512MB

Power Supply: R5-500-PCAR-A3

Motherboard: Asus P5QL (not compatible with DDR3 RAM)

Internal HD: Seagate Barracuda 320GB 7200 RPM

External HD: Iomega 1TB HD USB Device

Monitor: SyncMaster 2033SB (Max resolution is 1600x900)
__________


Now I've been told my system is pretty stable as stated in this thread here, but that was a few weeks ago and in technology land, it seems like an eternity.

The plan was to get the following instead of buying a new machine altogether. I was also recommended to overclock my CPU considering I've had it for 3 years and it's OOW. It would be good exercise for me.

GPU: AMD Sapphire Radeon 7850 2GB

PSU: XFX 750W Pro
______________


My needs are as follow. I'm looking for a high-end gaming PC that will allow me to play most games today at max settings or very high (for example, Skyrim or Crysis 2). I also plan on downloading mods for these games (graphics enhancers and the like). Oh and I'm thinking about trying to mod games myself in the future.

With that said, would simply upgrading my PC still enough? I understand I wasn't clear about what I wanted in my first thread. Now I'm a tad bit clearer. What do you guys suggest? Sorry for the long post.

Thanks for reading.

PS: I didn't update the other thread because I thought it would be too much to ask people to read 4 pages of text so they could give me advices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

I would recommend since you have such a high budget to build a new PC. Your current computer won't run any game today on max settings.

Whats nice is that you already have a case, monitor, speakers, and a external hard drive.

 
I'll build you a build and post back.



Ok! How does this look to you:

Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA Model SH-222BB/BEBE - CD / DVD Burners

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770S Ivy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 65W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770S

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+

If you do want a new case or items such as a Monitor or Windows 7 let me know.

What I have posted above will run all games today on Max settings no problem. Total cost right now is: $1,181.93 Let me know what you think!


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Looks good and fairly cheap. Questions though. I heard there wasn't much difference about i-7 and i-5 when it comes down to gaming. Something about the maximum number of threads video games use and the number of threads each processor provides. i-5 is cheaper and I've been told it would deliver a performance almost as good.

As for the DVD burner, would that be necessary? I got a 16x one(I've had for a few years now) and I'm quite happy with it. Unless of course that could impact my overall performances.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

The build above is good but 650W is plenty for the GTX 670 and maybe a 750 is you plan to upgrade the GPU in the near future.
I would also go with the i5 for a gaming PC.
You can move the optical drive to the new build with no problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Alright I have added in the new items:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637I53550


Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

There was nothing wrong with the HX850 in post #2. It's in fact a lot better than the TX 750, but the TX 750 would be perfectly fine so it's just a question of how much to spend.

In fact with the revisions it's a very well-balanced build. Only thing I might change is the cost of the motherboard - I don't like spending more than ~$150 on features I won't use. But it is a very cool board. Again, it's up to budget preference.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



toothman said:


> There was nothing wrong with the HX850 in post #2. It's in fact a lot better than the TX 750, but the TX 750 would be perfectly fine so it's just a question of how much to spend.
> 
> In fact with the revisions it's a very well-balanced build. Only thing I might change is the cost of the motherboard - I don't like spending more than ~$150 on features I won't use. But it is a very cool board. Again, it's up to budget preference.


What would you recommend for the motherboard? If I can get a cheaper one that will deliver the same performances, I'd like to know. Also what features are useless for me in the recommended Motherboard in post #2?

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Here is one that has the similar performance as the other one in post #2.

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok, here's the updated build. Looks good to me. DVD burner was removed. Motherboard and CPU were downgraded for things cheaper but just as effective considering my needs.

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX850 (CMPSU-850HX) 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B


Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637I53550

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+

1135$ CAD with the Quebec taxes applied. Would you guys still recommend a new DVD burner? The one I got is fine as is and does not show any sign of slowing down. Also, with all that stuff, would I need a new casing as well? Mine's a bit outdated and I don't know if the ventilation is all that great.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

If you have a DVD burning then keep it. Just reuse it and move your two HDD's over.

What type of case do you have now? Would you like a new one? Make sure you also incude Windows 7 for your build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

There is nothing wrong with using the 850W PSU but a 650W would be fine for the GTX 670 GPU if you need to save a little money.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you have a DVD burning then keep it. Just reuse it and move your two HDD's over.
> 
> What type of case do you have now? Would you like a new one? Make sure you also incude Windows 7 for your build.


 A fairly basic tower. Here's a picture of it.












Tyree said:


> There is nothing wrong with using the 850W PSU but a 650W would be fine for the GTX 670 GPU if you need to save a little money.


I recall the consensus was that I needed a 750W PSU for the GTX 650. A 650W would be fine for a more powerful GPU of the same series?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



> I recall the consensus was that I needed a 750W PSU for the GTX 650. A 650W would be fine for a more powerful GPU of the same series?


Wasn't the 750 watt recommended for the GTX 560/560Ti. The GTX 670, though a stronger card, will in fact,draw about 15% less power than either of those.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



gcavan said:


> Wasn't the 750 watt recommended for the GTX 560/560Ti. The GTX 670, though a stronger card, will in fact,draw about 15% less power than either of those.


Oh you're right. I mixed up 650 and 560. I was aiming for the 850W PSU in case I need to do an upgrade in the future. 650W seems like it's closer to the lower-end of what is needed. I feel like if I purchase a new card in 1 1/2 year, 650W won't be enough.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Precisely why I got an 850-watt unit myself :smile:

BTW those are some messy wires in that case lol


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

You should also consider purchasing a pair of fans for case cooling; front intake + rear exhaust.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

If you stay with the 850w may I recommend this one.
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

$105 with promo code...Great Deal on a high quality PSU!!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



> $105 with promo code...Great Deal on a high quality PSU!!


Promo code not valid in Canada. With cross-border shipping, cost is CA$145.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



toothman said:


> Precisely why I got an 850-watt unit myself :smile:
> 
> BTW those are some messy wires in that case lol


 Yeah, I think that's what I'll do. If I buy an high quality PSU, I'll be able to keep it for some time. 850W seems great, I don't think I'll change it any time soon.



gcavan said:


> You should also consider purchasing a pair of fans for case cooling; front intake + rear exhaust.


 Maybe I should just change the case no? Mine seems fine but I plan on giving the current computer to my brother. Can't give it to him without a case. I think I'll settle for a new case. Maybe even a new monitor.

Also, is the GTX 670 the best card at that price? And wouldn't i-5 3570K be a notch better for a bit more money?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

For upgrading to the i5 3750K, I don't think its worth it. You get .2 GHz faster overclock and a higher intergraded graphcis card. Which doesn't matter when you have a video card.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

When it comes to cases they are all personal choices:

Newegg.com - Computer Cases

I prefer Corsair, Cooler Master, NZXT, but its all up to you. Just post back which case you do choose just incase its to small.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> For upgrading to the i5 3750K, I don't think its worth it. You get .2 GHz faster overclock and a higher intergraded graphcis card. Which doesn't matter when you have a video card.
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!
> 
> ...


Would a 179$ case be worth it? Couldn't I cut around 30-40$ and put that in say the GPU or processor? Even a better motherboard maybe. 200$ seems like a lot for a case. Unless of course there are really good reasons to get one at that price.

Wouldn't one of those be good enough? Or will there be long term benefits of getting the more expensive case mentioned in your post?

Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case

Newegg.com - Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

the corsair carbide 400r is a great case.

not sure about the 300 since its plastic.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Some more expensive cases may come with more fans, more ports to hide cables or even a temperature reader on the front. I agree with Bruce, stick with the 400R.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok looks good. I'll settle for the Corsair Carbide 400r. 99$ is a pretty decent price for a case. Now I'll probably need a monitor as well...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ill take a look for you.

Few questions first:

How big would you like it?
How much is left in your budget?
Do you want 3D?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Juub said:


> Now I'll probably need a monitor as well...


You can never go wrong with Samsung. Acer & Asus are also good choices.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ill take a look for you.
> 
> Few questions first:
> 
> ...


 My budget can go all the way up to 1300$ or so. Though I have to admit, I'm not sure about purchasing a new monitor. The one I got is fine as is. It's in perfect condition. I wouldn't feel good purchasing a 200$ monitor when I could have just put that extra money towards more performance. It's rather obvious my current one does not have 1080p display, I think the max is 720p. What game displays in 1080p anyway? I heard only Blu-Ray movies use that and that mainstream games only go up to 720p. I would basically win nothing by purchasing a new screen.



Tyree said:


> You can never go wrong with Samsung. Acer & Asus are also good choices.


 Yeah, I got a Samsung right now. 19 inches. Maybe I should stick with it.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Also, what's the difference between these 3 cards?

Newegg.com - EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 1006MHZ 2GB 6.2GHZ GDDR5 SLI 2xDVI HDMI DP HDCP PCI-E DirectX 11 Video Card - eVGA - 02G-P4-2678-KR

EVGA GeForce GTX 670 915MHZ 2048MB 6008MHZ GDDR5 SLI 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E DX11 Video Card - eVGA - 02G-P4-2670-KR

I'm shopping around to get the best prices available. So far the best always come from Newegg or NCIX. Would you recommend another reseller?

Also, for the i5 3550 3.3GHZ, I see it's 209$ on newegg and 239$ on NCIX. Any reason for that? That processor only has a 4 star rating. I was looking for one with at least 4 1/2 out of 5. Is it really the best CPU available for my needs?

Edit: As for the RAM, I already got Kingston 4GB (2x 2GB) DDR3 2 GB 1333Mhz. Wouldn't it be better for me to buy two extra sticks of 2GB to have 8GB(2x4) from the same manufacturer?


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Sorry for triple post but I can't edit.

I'll also need an internal HD. Any suggestions? An external HD would be a nice addition as well.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

First of all you are looking at newegg.*com* which, I am certain will not deliver to Canada. You should be looking at newegg.*ca*.

Next thing to consider is that NCIX will match the online price of any other Canadian site, including newegg.ca and tigerdirect.ca.

Now to the graphics cards: the first and third links are the same card. The second link is a factory overclocked version.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



gcavan said:


> First of all you are looking at newegg.*com* which, I am certain will not deliver to Canada. You should be looking at newegg.*ca*.
> 
> Next thing to consider is that NCIX will match the online price of any other Canadian site, including newegg.ca and tigerdirect.ca.
> 
> Now to the graphics cards: the first and third links are the same card. The second link is a factory overclocked version.


Don't worry, I always replaced the .com with a .ca. Great, NCIX will match prices? That's good to hear. As for the GPU, if I overclock it myself, it will void the warranty, correct?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Purchase a GPU that will do what you want instead of OC'ing a lower tier card.
I would suggest G.Skill or Corsair for the RAM and if you want 8GB get a matched pair of 2x4GB.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Tyree said:


> Purchase a GPU that will do what you want instead of OC'ing a lower tier card.
> I would suggest G.Skill or Corsair for the RAM and if you want 8GB get a matched pair of 2x4GB.


Ok. Thanks for the advice. So, I should just forget about the Kingston 2GBx2 1333MHZ and go ahead or G.Skill or Corsair? Too bad. It only costed 30$ anyway.

I also see Tigerdirect.ca offer the best prices.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Gear Up For Bullet Time with the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 at TigerDirect.ca

Is see there is a superclocked version of the card I was recommended. It's the same price as the regular one. Will purchasing it superclocked make a difference? It's the EVGA Geforce GTX 670.

Also, would you guys recommend a particular internal HD or external HD?


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Again, sorry for the triple post. I'm really excited right now. This is the full build.

CPU: Buy the Intel Core i5-3550 3.30 GHz Quad Core Processor at TigerDirect.ca

GPU: Buy the EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 Dual DVI at TigerDirect.ca

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W 850W ATX 12V 70A 24PIN ATX Modular Power Supply Active PFC 140MM Fan - Corsair - CMPSU-850HX

Motherboard: Buy the GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H Intel 7 Series Motherboard at TigerDirect.ca

Cooler: Buy the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler at TigerDirect.ca

HD: Buy the Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB Hard Drive at TigerDirect.ca

Case: Buy the Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid Tower Gaming Case at TigerDirect.ca

Memory: Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

How does this look? All items have a 1year warranty I believe. Maybe I should add an extra year to the more expensive pieces such as the GPU and CPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

The build looks good to me! :thumb:

I would just stick with the 1 year warrenty. Take good care of it and you'll be fine. Parts rarely fail within the first or second year anyways.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The build looks good to me! :thumb:
> 
> I would just stick with the 1 year warrenty. Take good care of it and you'll be fine. Parts rarely fail within the first or second year anyways.


Great. Thanks. Everything's been ordered. I ordered all parts from tigerdirect.ca aside from the DVD Burner and the RAM which were much cheaper on newegg and the customer service rep told me they could not match.

Thank you all for your help. Can't wait to keep build it. I'll keep you guys updated once I have the whole thing at my place.

Edit: 1260$. Decent price for a computer system that looks pretty damn solid. The GPU alone is about 1/3 of the full price. I read pretty much everywhere it blows out all other cards within its price range.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

My problem with TG is that I seemed to always get reamed on shipping. You may find that part of your order comes out of the US (also true with newegg); often means extra shipping charges and longer wait for your order.

I discovered NCIX several years ago and never looked back. (BC to the Maritimes in two days for dirt cheap).


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



gcavan said:


> My problem with TG is that I seemed to always get reamed on shipping. You may find that part of your order comes out of the US (also true with newegg); often means extra shipping charges and longer wait for your order.
> 
> I discovered NCIX several years ago and never looked back. (BC to the Maritimes in two days for dirt cheap).


My first choice was actually NCIX but when I called tigerdirect, they told me they had financing for orders. So I went ahead with them because I didn't want to put a 1200-1300$ load on my CC in one go. When I was about to finish my order, I learned there was financing but just for corporations. Since I was so far in, I just said screw it and carried on. Their prices are excellent though.

I was also checking alienware builds and I was baffled to see they ship a 330W PSU with the system. Error Encountered - The Dell Online Store

A bit crappy no?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Be thankful you didn't go with Alienware. There is rarely any PC that can match them for overpricing lower quality components.
OEM, and most all online builders, use lower quality parts to increase profit.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

I just realised that with the shipping costs in Canada. It would have probably cost me less from a local retailer...

The shipping+handling costed me a whopping 55$ for all items.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Actually no. It would have costed a bit more from a local retailer...


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

And on top off that a monitor. Only heard good things about it. Again, sorry for triple-posting.

Monitor: Newegg.ca - ASUS VH242H Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASCR 20000:1 (1000:1) W/Speakers

CPU: Buy the Intel Core i5-3550 3.30 GHz Quad Core Processor at TigerDirect.ca

GPU: Buy the EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 Dual DVI at TigerDirect.ca

PSU: Corsair Professional HX850W 850W ATX 12V 70A 24PIN ATX Modular Power Supply Active PFC 140MM Fan - Corsair - CMPSU-850HX

Motherboard: Buy the GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H Intel 7 Series Motherboard at TigerDirect.ca

Cooler: Buy the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler at TigerDirect.ca

HD: Buy the Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB Hard Drive at TigerDirect.ca

Case: Buy the Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid Tower Gaming Case at TigerDirect.ca

Memory: Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

The whole thing costed 1611,32$ with taxes included. That should be good for top level gaming but for how long? I'm also looking to do some texture mods for Skyrim and other games.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

how long? untill the next set of hardware comes out.

it looks good though you dont need 850w for the 670 unless your going to overclock.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



greenbrucelee said:


> how long? untill the next set of hardware comes out.
> 
> it looks good though you dont need 850w for the 670 unless your going to overclock.


Which in technology land is like tomorrow? If not yesterday right?

I took that power supply because I plan on upgrading that build in the future. With one like that, I should be good to throw pretty much any high-end CPU/GPU at it for the next 2-3 years right? As for the monitor, would you have something better to recommend? This one seems like the best quality/price I've run across.

Edit: I also may overclock that GPU when it starts to slow down compared to the games that come out in the future.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

yeah the psu should be good.

asus, samsung make the best monitors. I run a 22" samsung syncmaster. It's a good monitor. The one you have chosen seems good too.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Great. After three days of searching and not finding anything. I found someone who sells the MSI GTX 670 for 400$. That would have saved me 90$ if he would have announced that earlier. 

Question guys, is there really a difference between the manufacturer of the chipset(cause I believe this is what the prefix refers to)? Say, would I notice anything difference between a MSI GeForce GTX 670 and a EVGA GeForce GTX 670?

Edit: Also, right there, you can see there are overclocked versions of that card. 

Gear Up For Bullet Time with the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 at TigerDirect.ca

Is there any reason for the Galaxy being 20$ cheaper than the EVGA? Also, wouldn't have it been better if I had purchased an overclocked GPU? I believe if I do it myself, the warranty will be voided. Correct?

And one last question. What does the clock speed really change? The framerate only? I know these are a lot of questions. I'm doing research at the same time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

MSI GPU's are good. 
The chipsets are all made by ATI/AMD. 
OC's means more stress = shorter life.
The $20 difference in EVGA & Galaxyis quality/support.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



Tyree said:


> MSI GPU's are good.
> The chipsets are all made by ATI/AMD.
> OC's means more stress = shorter life.
> The $20 difference in EVGA & Galaxyis quality/support.


Alright. Question, is my cooler good enough? I know price isn't everything but it seems to be a bit on the cheap side.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

That is a very good cooler. The best air cooler at the moment is the BeQuiet DarkRock but the coolermaster is good enough.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



gcavan said:


> My problem with TG is that I seemed to always get reamed on shipping. You may find that part of your order comes out of the US (also true with newegg); often means extra shipping charges and longer wait for your order.
> 
> I discovered NCIX several years ago and never looked back. (BC to the Maritimes in two days for dirt cheap).


 Yeah, you are absolutely right. I ordered my PSU from ncix and received it the next business day. Same with newegg.ca. The package went from Ontario, CAN to Quebec, CAN in very little time.

I checked my order with tigerdirect.ca and the order just arrived in Ontario. It was in the southern United States. I ordered it Friday and will receive it tomorrow. It took a full week. I'll stick to ncix in the future. I should have followed your advice. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired too.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok. I will have all the parts at my place in about 3-4hrs. I know it's recommended not to build a rig in a dry environment because of the static electricity. Today's fairly humid and more on the hot side. First time I'm building a computer.

Any advice you guys can give me before I throw myself to the wolves? I'm following this tutorial.

How to build a computer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Read the Mobo manually thoroughly before first!
Once you are familiar with the Mobo and components do a bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Thank you for your input. I should have all the parts delivered in 2hrs or so now. 

Is the i5-3550 good enough? Doesn't seem like a CPU that will be good for too long. Looking at it quickly, it seems to be a bit on the weak side.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

The 3550 is an awesome processor right now. The 3570K would be a better choice for just a little more, since it can be overclocked and the 3550 cannot, but at its stock settings there's not a game in existence it can't handle maxed and there likely won't be for some time.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



toothman said:


> The 3550 is an awesome processor right now. The 3570K would be a better choice for just a little more, since it can be overclocked and the 3550 cannot, but at its stock settings there's not a game in existence it can't handle maxed and there likely won't be for some time.


Good, thanks for the info.

I'm currently building my system now. I'm trying to install the cooler but something seems just wrong. The standoffs for the backplate look way too short. When I get them in the brackets, it doesn't even feel like they belong in there. I can't even screw them in properly. Am I doing something wrong?

Here's a picture. I probably don't have it right and I'm kind of afraid to scratch the metal or something. 










Edit: Note, only two standoffs are placed in. They really don't fit in properly, even though they came in with the Cooler.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Now I'm starting to wonder, could it be that the motherboard I'm using has a built in back plate?


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Bit of a problem with the cooler. I removed the screw in the middle of the retention plate but it seems I can't put it back to how it was. The little ring that goes on top just won't fit anymore. It's way too small.










The little ring/wheel thing is supposed to go on top of the screw but there is just no way to put it back there.

Edit: Should I just use the stock cooler instead? It's not the first time I installe a cooler and something just seems wrong with the one I got right now.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok, I've gone through all this and I'm trying to test boot. Only thing that happen is the fan spins for a second or so and then stops. I got one cord on my PSU called ''CPU'' but I don't know where to connect it. There is a slot called ''CPU Fan'' on my motherboard but they simply do not fit together. Nothing powers my CPU so I'm guessing that's why the system won't boot.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



> I got one cord on my PSU called ''CPU'' but I don't know where to connect it.


Find for the 4-pin socket in the top left corner of the board; between the blue heatsink and the edge of the board. Your power supply probably comes with a 8-pin plug. This should split apart to fit the 4pin socket.



> There is a slot called ''CPU Fan'' on my motherboard


CPU cooling fan plugs into this.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



gcavan said:


> Find for the 4-pin socket in the top left corner of the board; between the blue heatsink and the edge of the board. Your power supply probably comes with a 8-pin plug. This should split apart to fit the 4pin socket.
> 
> 
> CPU cooling fan plugs into this.


Ok got it. Everything is plugged in now. I've tried another test boot and this time, the fans start spinning but after about 4 seconds their speed goes down a notch and nothing shows up on the monitor. I've linked my monitor to my motherboard with an HDMI cable. Also slotted my GTX 670 in a PCIE 16x. Got 4GB of RAM installed in DDR3-1, my CPU and my cooler. What could be the problem?

Edit: Not 4 seconds, more around 2 seconds.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

The fans starting out higher for a couple seconds is normal.

The reason you have no video is because you have it plugged into the wrong video-out. When a video card is installed, the system will default to the card instead of integrated graphics. Switch over to the video-out on the rear of the video card and you should get display. Or, just remove the video card. It would be wise to test the integrated graphics out anyway.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Nice, I plugged in the VGA and I got the ASUS logo on my monitor, then a message telling me to select the proper boot drive. Seems it works!


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Almost done. Several questions though, I got plus sticking out of my case(that came with it) and I don't know where to plug them on the motherboard.

There's one called 1394.

Another one HD Audio.

As well as 5 smaller connectors called Power SW, Reset SW, -P LED, +P LED and the last one HDDLED. What do I do with those?

I'm guessing Power SW stands for Power Switch. Correct?

Edit: NVM, got it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

All of this is described in the manual which came with your motherboard. I don't want to seem sarcastic, but you have read it, haven't you?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

1394 is the firewire. HD audio would be what you plug into the system if you have HD audio otherwise youleave it as it is.

The reset buttons are what you plug in so the rest button works on the case

yes you are correct about the switch.

dont fret so much building a pc is easy, its like a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Yeah I did. It's the first thing I did upon starting. Though I have to admit, sometimes what's on the motherboard and the plug labels are different. I can still work my way around though. I just want to make sure I got everything right. I don't want to risk connecting a wrong cable and fry my system.

I don't canna damage anything. All those things costed me a shopping 1600$ so I need to be 100% sure of what I'm doing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

If the motherboard manual does not describe how it really is then something is really wrong. I have never come across a mobo manual that is not correct even from low quality manufacturers where the motherboard diagram looks like it was done by a 2 year old.

Anyway I answered your questions about what 1394 is etc above.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*



greenbrucelee said:


> If the motherboard manual does not describe how it really is then something is really wrong. I have never come across a mobo manual that is not correct even from low quality manufacturers where the motherboard diagram looks like it was done by a 2 year old.
> 
> Anyway I answered your questions about what 1394 is etc above.


No, it's not incorrect. Sometimes I can see CPU fan and CPU header. It's pretty much the same thing but I always double check just to make sure it is.

And thank you.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Edit: Delete please, mods.

Read Toothman post. It works.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok. Back to building the computer. I'm really busy so it takes much longer than it should. Everything seems to work and I can access my BIOS now. Only thing is when I put in the Windows Installation DVD, I get an error message saying 

*''Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer. This error be caused by unpluging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware, such as a hard drive or a CD-rom that is failing. Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restard your computer. 

If you continue to receive this error message, contact the hardware manufacturer. 

Status : 0xc00000e9 
Info : An unexpected I/0 error has occured''*

I hope nothing is wrong with my HDD. Also, would it be a viable option to installe Windows by using an image from a USB flash drive?

Don't know if it helps but I may have too many things connected. One USB mouse plugged in, a wired platform plugged to the usual mouse slot and a USB slot (it has two wires) and it's used to control my wireless keyboard. UEFI says both my DVD Drive and HD are detected.


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2012)

*Re: To build or not to build...*

Ok guys. Everything up and running. System is stable, Windows is installed and works fine. I'm currently typing this with my new rig.

Can't express how grateful I am to all of you. I could have NEVER done this without your help and doing all of that sparked back my interest for computers. I'll stick around here for a while and educate myself some more because I plan on getting a job in the computing domain. Thanks to all of you again.

You can mark this thread as solved. See you around the forum!


----------

